# The best Non-weighted small keyboards



## jonnybutter (Mar 2, 2022)

I know this topic has been done, but I don’t see a recent one, and things do change, so..


I’m looking for a more or less professional grade non weighted keyboard, and not full size. I’m a pianist and am used to my Kawaii MP-1 for most things, so I have plenty of “reserve power” in my fingers, i.e. I can have a heavy touch. If there was a very expressive/accurate controller that worked great for a year or two until I beat it to death, I might be able to live with that - better that than something not so good-playing but built like a tank.

Semi-weighted or synth are both fine. I‘ve been playing a Nord Electro 2 lately (semi) and that action feels good. I understand that oftentimes on a keyboard with sounds, the sounds and keyboard are tweaked to work well together (as with the Nord stuff). But there must be a controller that can get you most of the way there, no?

This is for live playing but recording too, and I am considering a 49 key. I really don’t care that much about buttons and knobs. I mainly want a good *keyboard* with pitch and mod wheels and expression input. Alesis has a 49 key that I wish I could try, but alas, no stores near me with one (anyone try one?). They have made some great stuff over the years, although I have now idea how they are now.

Do people like the Akai ones? Anything new to add in this space?

thanks all


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 2, 2022)

The Arturia Keylab Mk2 49/61 is fantastic.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 2, 2022)

NI A49?


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 2, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> The Arturia Keylab Mk2 49/61 is fantastic.


You like it for the feel? How is the build quality? I have heard some people say they like the Keylab, but it seems like you are paying for a lot of knobs and faders, which I don’t need. I will check it out though! Is the Essential version a different keybed (anyone know?). Thanks Zanshin.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 2, 2022)

Feel, quality, everything is great. The key bed is the same as their flagship synths.


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 2, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> NI A49


Definitely on the list to try. At the top of the list actually. Thanks SupremeFist


----------



## pcohen12 (Mar 2, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> The Arturia Keylab Mk2 49/61 is fantastic.


Seconded! I have the 61. Love both the feel - as a fellow piano player myself - and build quality. I rarely use all the pads/sliders, but they have still come in handy now and then (e.g. did some live performing with it around Christmastime, and was able to set up some easy patch switching with the pads). And the multiple expression inputs have been a lifesaver, as I can plug in multiple expression pedals to let me do CC1/CC11 at the same time with my feet while keeping both hands on the keyboard.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 2, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> Definitely on the list to try. At the top of the list actually. Thanks SupremeFist


No problem! I don't have it myself but I do have their m32 to use in addition to my weighted 88 and the synth action is really nice even on those mini keys.


----------



## proggermusic (Mar 2, 2022)

I think the Arturia and Akai boards both have good-feeling unweighted action. I also tend to like Roland's synth-action feel but this is controversial, I have some friends who absolutely hate it. I don't mind Roland's slightly narrow keys and I like the springy feel of their unweighted boards.

Yamaha is always a good bet too. The MODX series is pretty serious bang-for-buck and the keys feel good.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm currently selling my Akai MPK261 in favor of the Arturia Keylab 61 MkII...if that indicates anything.


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 3, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> I'm currently selling my Akai MPK261 in favor of the Arturia Keylab 61 MkII...if that indicates anything.


Does anyone know if the Arturia keylab Essential is the same keybed as the MK2? The last thing I really need is more faders, knobs, and pads. There’s about a €200 difference between the two!


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 3, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> Does anyone know if the Arturia keylab Essential is the same keybed as the MK2? The last thing I really need is more faders, knobs, and pads. There’s about a €200 difference between the two!


You should email Arturia and ask. I don't think so though, the Essentials do not have after touch for one. Also the Essential weighs half as much, is the Essential all plastic? I guess that could account for the weight difference.

Edit: The action for the Essentials is described as synth action, where as the Mk 2 is described as semi-weighted. If they are the same though, I'd love to pick up a second 61


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 3, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> You should email Arturia and ask. I don't think so though, the Essentials do not have after touch for one. Also the Essential weighs half as much, is the Essential all plastic? I guess that could account for the weight difference.


Now I notice that *none* of the 49 key Arturia keyboards have aftertouch! I wonder why that would be? 

I could live without AT, but if the Essential is a cheaper keybed, I will definitely pass. I will indeed ask Arturia, and report back here if they answer. Thanks Zanshin.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 3, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> Now I notice that *none* of the 49 key Arturia keyboards have aftertouch! I wonder why that would be?


I think the Mk2 49 has aftertouch:

"49 & 61 key options available, each with high quality keybed with velocity and aftertouch"






Arturia - keylab-mkII - KeyLab MkII


Easy to master, and fun to use Providing one of the most comprehensive controller experiences in the music industry, KeyLab MkII has been designed to...




www.arturia.com







jonnybutter said:


> I could live without AT, but if the Essential is a cheaper keybed, I will definitely pass. I will indeed ask Arturia, and report back here if they answer. Thanks Zanshin.


Yeah I could live with out aftertouch too if the rest of the keybed was the same as the Mk2.


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 3, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I think they Mk2 49 has aftertouch:
> 
> "49 & 61 key options available, each with high quality keybed with velocity and aftertouch"
> 
> ...


My apologies. The Thomann site is wrong on that. Yes, the 49 MK2 does indeed have AT. Just reading the stuff on the Arturia site, I am pretty sure you are right about the two being different keybeds as well. I will ask, but I think I know the answer. Will confirm when I hear back. Cheers


----------



## fakemaxwell (Mar 3, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> Does anyone know if the Arturia keylab Essential is the same keybed as the MK2? The last thing I really need is more faders, knobs, and pads. There’s about a €200 difference between the two!


It is not the same. The MkII is much better, and is the same keybed on their big synths. The Essential has the same dumpy keys as any other cheapo synth.


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 4, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> It is not the same. The MkII is much better, and is the same keybed on their big synths. The Essential has the same dumpy keys as any other cheapo synth.


Thanks FM. I am not really surprised but do wonder why, if it’s just another cheapo keyboard, it costs over €200? I can buy a crap keyboard for €70. I guess it’s all the sliders etc.


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 22, 2022)

Any keyboard players out there try the Roland A49? I know it’s not semi-weighted and that the keys are slightly smaller than standard. But for feel? Opinions? Thanks


----------



## richiebee (Mar 23, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> No problem! I don't have it myself but I do have their m32 to use in addition to my weighted 88 and the synth action is really nice even on those mini keys.


I have an m32 as my sit on the sofa and noodle keyboard, and I'm very impressed by the feel from this Mickey Mouse keyboard. I imagine the larger ones are awesome. A lot of people seem to use them.


----------



## HCMarkus (Mar 23, 2022)

I use a Roland A800 in the studio and A500 live. But I do like the NI K49; really nice feel. A friend just got one and I am a tad jealous. Feels like my old Yamaha Motif ES6, which was really nice.

The A500 is what I'm sticking with for live use, as it is small enough to fit in a plastic Plano gun case and be thrown in an aircraft overhead bin for travel. After lugging around the Motif for years, I love picking the A500 up with one hand. I rent an 88 for remote gigs, but the A500 carries all the controls I need for MainStage, so any available piano-action 88 with USB works.

The A series keys are shorter than standard. Takes a bit to get used to, but they are playable. I do like the fact the A series has AT; I modified my A800 by turning up AT sensitivity internally and removing the felt strip under the keys, so AT is easier to activate.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 23, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> Any keyboard players out there try the Roland A49? I know it’s not semi-weighted and that the keys are slightly smaller than standard. But for feel? Opinions? Thanks


I tried one in the last couple months. Didn't like it. The keybed is very noisy even if the keys are not bad. It feels very flimsy and plastic, even compared to the NI A49 I own (which I never use because I dislike the action on it as well). I've used the Keylab 49 mk2 for over a month and it is far and away the best action out there in its price point. For piano playing, it's a little bit of a mixed bag but for orchestral writing and synth stuff, it's amazing.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm going to give a shout-out to the Korg MicroKey 49. It has mini boxed keys but I've used it for 5 years now for my portable rig and composing desk (dorico computer). It's great feeling, super quiet and nice quality. It might feel a little cheap but the keys are great and the bed is not hard so playing will not result in any painful fingers over time.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 23, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> NI A49?


kinda cheap and overly springy. Not close to the NI S series of Komplete controller.


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 23, 2022)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to let me know your experience. I’m so tired of buying controllers that end up sucking to play, that I just want to be v careful this time. Probably going with the Arturia after all. Will report. Cheers


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 23, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> I'm going to give a shout-out to the Korg MicroKey 49. It has mini boxed keys but I've used it for 5 years now for my portable rig and composing desk (dorico computer). It's great feeling, super quiet and nice quality. It might feel a little cheap but the keys are great and the bed is not hard so playing will not result in any painful fingers over time.


I had one too and i agree its really not bad for what it is


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 23, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> kinda cheap and overly springy. Not close to the NI S series of Komplete controller.


Fair enough! I hate the S88 but like the m32 so I figured some of their stuff in between might be good...


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 23, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> Thanks everyone for taking the time to let me know your experience. I’m so tired of buying controllers that end up sucking to play, that I just want to be v careful this time. Probably going with the Arturia after all. Will report. Cheers


I think you'll be happy with a 49/61 MK 2. I expected it to be nice, but honestly the keybed is better than some pricey synth's keybeds I've used. It's a quality product.


----------



## cedricm (Mar 23, 2022)

You may want to have a look at the Nektar Impact GXP, Impact LX+ (no aftertouch it seems) and Panorama T4.
I have no direct experience though.
Ryan Thomas from EastWest uses an LX+ but I guess it's the 88 keys version.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 23, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> I had one too and i agree its really not bad for what it is


I wish Korg would make a full-sized key version of it. I'd buy it in a second.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 23, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I think you'll be happy with a 49/61 MK 2. I expected it to be nice, but honestly the keybed is better than some pricey synth's keybeds I've used. It's a quality product.


it's got that lovely MatrixBrute keybed. Heavenly!


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 23, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Fair enough! I hate the S88 but like the m32 so I figured some of their stuff in between might be good...


I have the M32 as well and much prefer it to the A49. I wish they could make a 37 or 49 mini key version of the M32.


----------



## Blakus (Mar 23, 2022)

The modwheel on my trusty old Nektar Impact GX49 just died after a couple years of heavy daily use (glitching all over the place). This seems to eventually happen to every keyboard I've ever had, including expensive models.

Just ordered a Arturia KeyLab 49 MKII after a bunch of research. Will report back!


----------



## HCMarkus (Mar 24, 2022)

I tried the Nektar stuff, Panorama and T6... keys are noisy, which really bothered me due to the fact one thing I do a lot of is Organ in pop/rock productions, and clacking key smears are a real turn-off.

I did like the aftertouch on those boards. The T6 also has an AT Delay function, which is nice. 

I keep waiting for someone to give us AT Lag (Attack/Release) Control; it will make AT much more useable.


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 24, 2022)

I ended up going with the Nektar GXP49. I don’t care that much about noisy keys, and I need something cheaper to carry around on my back and play around the city. If it’s too basic for the studio, I’ll get something better for that later. If it fails in a couple years, it will have served its purpose. I know the Arturia is a sweeter instrument, so probably will save my € and get it later. thanks again to all - very informative. I will give a report here once I try the Nektar out. Cheers


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 30, 2022)

After an hour or so putting it through its paces, I can say this about the Nektar GXP49:

- Yes, it is quite noisy. Especially when *I* play it, with my heavy piano hands. (Every keyboard makes _some_ noise when I play it tbh). Quite a bit noisier than average though, for sure.

- Notwithstanding the noise from the keybed, it does have a nice, velocity-accurate feel, and solid build. Mod and pitch wheels are well done - solid and accurate-feeling.

Bottom line is that I will probably beat it to hell in a year or so, but at this price I don’t care. It’s a good balance between value and durability. The perfect keyboard for my needs would have been a version of the Arturia w/out all the sliders, pads, etc. But this will definitely do, and will get me from here to there. Salud!


----------

